

A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages (2009) - ciderpunx
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html

======
dminor
> Lambdas are relegated to relative obscurity until Java makes them popular by
> not having them.

Ok, that's pretty brilliant :)

------
nullspace
Heh, the LISP bullet is the only one with footnotes. Very subtle :)

~~~
borkabrak
Yeah, I took that to be a dig a Paul Graham, whose early essays all seemed to
have unlinked footnotes.

------
raverbashing
This gets reposted every now and then

But it's still funny every time

------
ciderpunx
Heh:

> Wadler tries to appease critics by explaining that "a monad is a monoid in
> the category of endofunctors, what's the problem?"

------
aidenn0
This is a blogpost I have bookmarked and go back to read several times a year.
It's the only blog post I have ever done that for.

------
vezzy-fnord
Still a good read a few years later.

~~~
GFischer
Indeed, somebody could add (2009) to the post?

Also, I have .uk blocked, I could read it at:

[http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-
and-m...](http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-
wrong.html)

~~~
a3poify
Sorry if this is a bit personal, but why do you have .uk blocked?

~~~
GFischer
Work :) . The rules are a bit odd, I still haven't figured out why some sites
are open and why some are blocked. I'm happy Hacker News is still open.

~~~
a3poify
Yeah, but the entire .uk domain system? That's really odd.

